# Digitrax DS 64



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All can i use a toggle switch that stays on till its switched off or will this over heat ds 64 as 1 need a Manuel switch 
or does it have to release after it pressed or switch ?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I am not sure what you are asking. Are you wanting to control a turn out manually and with the DS64?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I think momentary switches are the go for the DS64. not latching.
You can wire up leds to show the route, instead of having the toggle up / down to represent a thrown turnout.

If thats all too hard, I'll buy your DS64... I think I'll need a couple :sly:


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Southern said:


> I am not sure what you are asking. Are you wanting to control a turn out manually and with the DS64?


what i was trying to say latching or not latching switch's 
some times i need to read after i type  

thanks buddy


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

broox said:


> I think momentary switches are the go for the DS64. not latching.
> You can wire up leds to show the route, instead of having the toggle up / down to represent a thrown turnout.
> 
> If thats all too hard, I'll buy your DS64... I think I'll need a couple :sly:


there cheap now under $50 on eBay 

what i am doing is trying to teach my boy to use the controller 

but when all else fails good old switch 

Thanks Colin


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

"momentary push button" control

A momentary switch completes the circuit (closed) only while depressed. When released it breaks the circuit (open). The switch is momentarily allowing voltage to be applied to the DS64 input. The DS64 has a latching type of operation in that a pulse of voltage (the switch being depressed) causes the DS64 to toggle (flip) between two states. In this case the two states are the direction of the DC voltage being sent to the tortoise. The DS64 "latches" in either position so the push button fascia switch does not need to remain depressed. The DS64 will hold the position until it receives another pulse (switch being depressed again).


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

What is the maximum voltage you can put in AX1(-) and AX2(+) terminals
on the front of the DS64.

is it 12 - 14 ? 
Thanks you


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

2. Connect a 12-14vdc, 300ma power supply to the AX1(-) and AX2(+) terminals on the front of the DS64.


The maximum power required by a single DS64 is 300ma at 14vdc.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

i wish to turn off and on a 12 volt relay circuit 
the power consumption is 12 DC at 80ma max
will the ds 64 be able to handle this continuous current draw 
Thanks


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all i wish to turn off and on a 12 volt relay circuit
the power consumption of this circuit is 12 DC at 80ma max
will the Digitrax ds 64 be able to handle this continuous current draw when on ?


Thanks


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all what continuous current output Digitrax ds 64 i need to turn off and on a 12 volt relay circuit
the power consumption of this circuit is 12 DC at 80ma max
will the be able to handle this continuous current draw when on ?


----------

